# Erst Spring oder erst Hibernate lernen?



## deamon (3. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich will Anwendungen mit Spring und Hibernate entwickeln. Aber mit einem von beiden muss ich anfange. Womit würdet ihr beginnen?

Dazu will ich eine Beispiel(web)anwendung bauen. Wenn ich mit Spring beginnen würde, würde ich in den DAOs vielleicht erstmal JDBC verwenden und das später durch Hibernate ersetzen. Wenn ich dagegen mit Hibernate beginnen würde, würde ich die Anwendung erstmal irgendwie bauen und später auf die Prinzipien wie Depency Injection und AOP von Spring umstellen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Helios4711 (3. Jul 2008)

Fang mit Spring an. Bau Dir ein paar Dependencies auf (ServiceBean <- DAOBean). In der DAO-Bean würde ich ein FAKE-DAO implementieren ("Persistenz" mit List oder Map). Wenn das läuft, dann benutz im DAO-Bean das HibernateTemplate von Spring und fertig ist die Kiste.

Was auch gut funktioniert sind KickStart-Projekte. Schau Dir z.B. mal appfuse-light an, da kannste Dir die Layer wie im Baukasten zusammensetzen lassen

Gruß,

Heli


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2008)

Mein Tipp:
lerne die Prinzipien von Dependency Injection (und "the java standard way"):
-> http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/extensible/index.html
Dieses Wissen wird dir in allen künftigen Anwendungen nützlich sein.

Dann lerne die Java Persistence API. Hibernate ist eine Implementation von vielen, 
aber kannst du JPA, kommst du mit allen zurecht.

Wenn du dann Spring lernen möchtest, wäre das IMHO der richtige Zeitpunkt.
Aber wenn du Webanwendungen entwickeln möchtest, schaue dir unbedingt die diversen Web Frameworks an:
Struts2, Wicket, Seam
um 3 sehr populäre zu nennen.


----------

